# Probleme mit ASUS M4A87TD-EVO



## Intelfan (28. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute,

da ich schon wieder am Rande der verzweiflung bin, wende ich mich nochmals an die Community.

Nachdem der Rechner in der ersten Zeit nicht mal eine Windows 7  installation zuließ, habe ich jetzt wieder (bzw. immer noch) Probleme  mit dem Rechner.

Soweit läuft alles Super. Der Rechner rennt wie sau und Temps sind in  einem guten Rahmen. Zwischendurch bekomme ich jedoch Bluescreens oder  der Rechner wird instabil, sodass z.B. 5 bis 6 Sekunden vergehen, bis  ein Doppelklick angenommen wird oder sämtliche Programme haben keine  Rückmeldung usw... 

Dazu kommt, bei einem simplen Neustart seitens Windows quittiert der  Rechner damit, das er zwar hörbar neustartet, aber für etwa 20 Sec der  Bildschirm dunkel bleibt. Danach geht der Rechner aus, startet und läd  die Default settings des BIOS.

Dazu kommt, das wenn ich irgendwas im BIOS einstelle und speichere,  startet der Rechner ganz normal neu, zeigt jedoch kein Bild, geht aus,  startet und lädt die Default Settings.

Zur Hardware: Memtest lief ca 16h ohne Fehler, Prime95 lief auch ca 16h  ohne Probs. Grafikkarte ist auch neu, hat aber mit dem Problem nichts zu  tun, da es mit der neunen genau wie mit der alten zu dem Problem kommt.  Die Probleme treten immer ziemlich sporadisch auf, d.h. es geht mal ein  bis zwei Tage ohne Probleme, dann sind die Probleme auf einmal wieder  da etc... Da die anderen Komponenten sonst soweit funktionieren, tippe  ich auf das Mainboard, deswegen auch der Titel dieses Threads..

Netzteil wurden auch 2 Stück getestet. Erst mein altes Combat Power 650W  und mein neues Sharkoon Rush Power M600.

Hardware:
Siehe Sysprofile..

Kurzübersicht:
ASUS M4A87TD-EVO
AMD Phenom II X3 740
GTX470
G.Skill Ripjaws 1333Mhz CL7 @ CL9

Ich bin echt Ratlos, woran das liegen kann... Ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand helfen..

MfG
Intelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Dezember 2010)

Das hört sich mal nach einen Bios Problem an und ich vermute mal das es am Ram liegt. Ob jetzt memtest lief ist jetzt erst mal nicht so wichtig.Mache mal bitte von CPU-Z Screenshots von den Reitern CPU, Memory und SPD ich würde gerne sehen wie dein Speicher im Bios eingestellt ist.


----------



## Intelfan (28. Dezember 2010)

Klar kein Problem, aber dies wurde schon einmal von einem User hier kontrolliert 

Der Prozessor läuft auf dem Screen mit aktivierten 4 Kern, dies hat jedoch keine Auswirkungen auf meine Probleme mit dem Rechner, da sie sowohl mit 3 als auch mit 4 Kernen auftreten 

​


----------



## Scorpio78 (28. Dezember 2010)

Hatte damals, als ich noch nen AMD geritten bin, was ganz ähnliches:

Hatte damals Cool & quiet deaktiviert, bei meinem Asus A8N Sli Deluxe, und sämtliche Stromsparmodi deaktiviert.
Gott ist das lange her,... 

Dann war das mit den Bluescreens vorbei.
Die Systemhänger sind erst ganz nach ner leichten Spannungserhöhung des RAMs (G.Skill 3200 DDR1) verschwunden.

Später gabs dann mal nen Bios-Update und ich durte dann auch Cool & quiet nutzen.

Vielleicht kann dir das ja helfen, ansonsten mal die Meldung vom Bluescreen posten.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Dezember 2010)

Ist echt nicht leicht bei dir aber nur mal zum Testen. Schallte die Commandrate von 1T auf 2T und erhöhe die CPUNB Spannung von 1.1V auf 1.2V also um 0.1V das kannst du ohne Sorge machen. Ich will damit den Speichercontroller in der CPU und den Ram als Fehlerquelle ausschließen. Als ich meinen alten PhenomII hatte gabs auch hin und wieder Bluescreens bis ich C&Q deaktiviert habe, danach lief es, obs daran liegt musst du einfach mal testen.


----------



## Intelfan (29. Dezember 2010)

Okay... anch ausgiebigen Testens wage ich jetzt mal zu behaupten, das die Bluescreens Restlos verschwunden sind.

Allerdings habe ich immer noch diese Probleme mit den Neustarts und den BIOS-Einstellungen..

Hat da vllt einer ne Idee woran das liegen könnte oder wie man das behebt?

Danke schon mal für eure hilfe soweit 
MfG 
Intelfan


----------



## Scorpio78 (29. Dezember 2010)

Was haste denn jetzt genau gemacht?

Also wegen des Biosproblems mit den 20 Sekunden schwarzem Bild.
Gibts da vielleicht nen Biosupdate oder haste vielleicht den Virenschutz im Bios an?


----------



## Intelfan (29. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab die Speicherspannung auf 1,6V angehoben und den Prozessor auf 1,3V angehoben.. Seitdem sind die Bluescreens weg..

BIOS-Updates gibt es leider keine.. Auch der Virenschutz ist deaktiviert..


----------



## simpel1970 (30. Dezember 2010)

Probiere es mit einem Bios-Reset. Danach im Bios die Option "Load Setup Defaults" (Exit-Menü) auswählen. Danach "Save & Exit".

Die vorgenommenen Spannungserhöhungen musst du danach wieder einstellen.


----------



## Scorpio78 (31. Dezember 2010)

> simpel1970  *AW: Probleme mit ASUS M4A87TD-EVO*
> Probiere es mit einem Bios-Reset. Danach im Bios die Option "Load  Setup Defaults" (Exit-Menü) auswählen. Danach "Save & Exit".
> 
> Die vorgenommenen Spannungserhöhungen musst du danach wieder einstellen.



Das ist auf jeden Fall nen Versuch Wert!


----------



## Intelfan (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe es heute mal probiert: Es brachte leider keine Verbesserungen..  Meint ihr, ich sollte das Mainboard einschicken? Bzw. hat das ganze was mit dem Mainboard zu tun? Oder kann das andere Gründe haben?

 Mir ist zudem noch etwas aufgefallen: Das Mainboard fiept.. Grafikkarte schließe ich aus, das es mit der alten wie der neuen vorhanden ist. Das Fiepen ist mal stärker mal weniger stark.

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe.

MfG Intelfan


----------



## Herbboy (31. Dezember 2010)

An sich kannst Du nur sichergehen, wenn Du das gleiche Modell kaufst und es testest, und wenn DAS geht, ist Dein jetziges defekt. Einsenden kannst Du es so oder so, aber wenn Du dann nicht ne Weile ohne board dasitzen willst, brauchst Du ja eh ein Ersatzboard


----------



## Intelfan (31. Dezember 2010)

Hmm... Mir ist gerade noch etwas eingefallen: Ich habe den Prozessor bevor das Mainboard kam ca. 2 Tage auf nem AM2+ Board gehabt.. Und da hatte ich auch schon Abstürze etc.. Wäre es möglich, das der Prozessor doch Schuld daran ist? 

Kann mir jemand denn eine Alternative zu dem Board nennen?

MfG
Intelfan


----------



## Herbboy (31. Dezember 2010)

Kann natürlich auch sein.


Was muss das Board denn können? Wenn Du nicht aberwitzige OC-versuche machen willst und nicht auf vollen Corssfire-Support bestehst, reicht eines mit einem 870 oder 880 Chipsatz völig aus.

Ich hab das Asus M4A88T-V evo. Einwandfreies Teil. Hat den 880G-Chipsatz, der hat im Vergleich zum 870 ne onboardGraka, was etwas mehr Strom zieht, wobei das nur wenig mehr ist - ich hab den PC die ganze Nacht angehebt wegen nem Steam-DLoad und mal ein Strommessgerät angeschlossen: mit Monitor und Boxen und Router zieht der PC grad mal 80-100W mit nem X4 965 und einer AMD 5770. 

Das Board gibt es auch mit dem Zusatz USB3, da sind zwei der USB-Ports halt USB3.0, was ich aber nicht brauche, denn USB3.0 ist IMHO nur für Speichersticks mit USB3.0 sinnvoll, wenn man denn dann mal einen hat - für HDDs gibt es ja esata. Und für Sticks sollte der Port vorna am PC sein... USB3.0 haben aber fast alle Boards nur hinten verfügbar.


----------



## Orpheus2000 (11. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich besitze das ASUS M4A87TD und kann auch kein OS installieren.
Lieber Thread-Starter zu berichtest ähnliches, wie hast Du dein Problem gelöst?


Grüße
Marcel


----------



## simpel1970 (11. März 2011)

Kannst du dein Problem näher beschreiben? Treten bei der Installation Fehler auf? Bootet keine Installations-CD? ...


----------



## vestax (10. April 2011)

Habe genau das selbe Board und bei mir passiert folgendes: Win7 Installation klappt wunderbar, alle Treiber installiert und auch die neusten ect...
Nach etwa 1-2 Tagen bekomme ich dauernd Bluescreens, mal bootet er einfach neu usw...
habe getauscht, Graka, Speicher, Netzteil und HD!
Es hat einfach nichts gebracht...das beste ist, neulich hing sich das BIOS auf! BIOS auch das neueste drauf...
Mein PC: x4 955, 8GB A-Data oder Kingston 1333 beide, 450GTS, Hitachi 1GB

Habe alles schon ausprobiert, CPU mit und ohne C&Q, Spannung hoch und runter, Speicher hoch und runter, Spannungen, Zeiten geändert, nichts hat es gebracht, Leitungen getauscht,
mein Gehäuse ist sehr gut belüftet, CPU hat Scythe Mugen, da wird nichts heiss, wie gesagt habe schon alles ausgetauscht und ausprobiert.
Das Mainboard hat einfach einen weg und nun schick ichs ein.


----------

